# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ju ftoj te shkruani parodi

## ben-shkodrani

Uregjistrova ne ket forum
dhe ketu pash njerez shume
disa poet e disa shkrimtar
shume shkrime i kan qare

tani radhen ju po ja u la
shkruni dicka qe ju mendoni
ket forum ta zgjeroni
shkimet e juaja ti nderoni

----------


## ALBA

Ja dhe une po e nis ketu
me neru vedin edhe ju
te tan te gjith jan te nerum
kush shkrun ne ket forum

Kush i jep vlerat e veta
me thjeshtsi dhe zgjuarsi
pa u shajt dhe ofendu
dhe kritikat e drejta me i duru

bane mire Ben -Shkodrani 
qe e hape kete tem
 se pezotin mkish marr malli
per me shkrujt ndonje send

shume persona me kan lan pershtypje
ne ket forum fantastik
por per Agim Docin ma shum e ma
per ket poet politik e komik

Dhe tani po e mbyll ketu
qe te gjith jeni fantastik
ju uroj nje jete te lumtur
me thjethtesi e durim

----------


## Durim

Un i pari po ja filloj 
E do gjana po i rreshtoj
Ndac per Beja ndac per humor
Un ju la me majt barkun me dor

Jam i ri 17 vjecat
Humorin e kam ne ven te par
Gjith me therrasin shakaxhi
E per femna jam pak marakli

Kur u futa te Albasoula
Mir u futa po si dola
Kur pash tan ate milet
Ku Ku thash po ca me gjet

Po skite burr more me i numrua 
Po se njifsha a ishte burr apo grua

Keshtu une po jau la rradhen juve mos harroni po shkruni e mos pritoni po ju lutem pa ofendime po me te mira e gezime!!!

Pershendetje nga DURIM!!!!!`

----------


## ben-shkodrani

Mos u merzitni njerz te mir

ketu esht krimtari e lir

mor durim mor 7 metrosh

qe te shkon goja qosh e mqosh 

se ky vend kuje ty shkru 

nga i madhi ben esht kriju

prandaj ke ti pak rrespekt 

per naqen si esht prefekt

----------


## ALBA

Nje gja shok po ja u them
se Shkodrlocja zen ven
per humor e shaka
jan me te miret sa me ska

per nje gje i kam lakmi
kan bese e burrni
kan nder e jane krenar
i thojn vedit se jan Shqipetar

----------


## Augert Rakipi

Qe per bese,
 po ia nis dhe une 
nja dy rrjeshta me i shkrujt.
se shka bona e shka do t´baj
llogari nuk i kerkoj kurkujt.

Mire e bukur deri ktu
per ton ato sene qi kom lexu
per lotin dhe vetmine por edhe per dashnine
kam nis dhe une qyqari me shkrujt.

Tani pershnes tan miletin 
te fala ju ban
QAZIM MULLETI!!!

----------


## shigjeta

Pershendetje te gjitheve qe kane shkruajtur ne kete teme. Me vjen keq qe nuk mund t'ju pergjigjem me nje postim ne vargje, po doja t'ju uroja se ishte kenaqesi te lexoja postimet tuaja.

----------


## korçar

O forum, forumshqiptar
plot je mbush me katundar
nga malesia e jugu i larget 
erdhen te gjithe me sheru plaget

Filozofat rresht jane ba
ju ka shku menia n'hava
bajme njishtu e bajme njashtu
se shqiptaret dun te gjith dru

Cucat per marak kane dale
se s'kane gja e dun nji djal
puthje po dergojne me thes 
ju puth dhe une, e po ju pres

----------


## ALBA

o Korcar ,korcar modern
po ti them dy fjal me men
megjithse ndoshta e vogel jam
por zemer te madhe kam

malok apo katunar
patriot apo qytetar
njerez jan te tan bar
boll qe i thojn vetes Shqipetar

dhe ketu sjemi n'kongres
me fal vlla mos ma mer per ters
ketu ka te drejt cdo njeri me shkru
per mendimet qe ka ne tru

Jemi mledh te gjith ketu
per te fol e per te shkru
kush me politik e kush me humor
po jo me dajak dhe me terror

Dhe sa per cucat qe puthje po te cojn
Ndoshta humor dhe ato bajn
Po mos u genje nga puthje virtuale
Sepse jan genjeshtra ,po sqen reale

ME RESPEKT ALBA_MAUSI

----------


## korçar

Hajt pra o oj vashe
oj trime e madhe
ne forum po kercen
si nji sorkadhe

Per hair te gjinise tonde
spo ta tregoj moj vagab(j)onde
se si bahet ne rast sulmimi
pirdhet skiptari ene trimi

Me forumin skam asi gja
ai qe te do ai po te sha
ti me qef po ban moralitetin
ende ske kapercy pubertetin

Une asi gja spo marr per ters
ty me gjithe shpirt te falem nders
te dergoj te puthme virtuale
vete e the: "ti mos ki gajle"

Forumin ton ska kush e plagosi
kalin hipur po vjen ALBA_MAUSI
mos guxoj njani menia me i vajt
kujt i dogj me shnet e mbajt

Ne prag festimesh une deshiroj
GJITHE TE MIRAT ty po t'uroj
GEZUAR VITIN E RI e te mira te kesh
shprese kam se pak po me qesh

Te pershendes si vellai motren

----------


## ALBA

Falimderit vlla per pershendetjet reale
Edhe per ato puthje virtuale
por vet me the qe ne pupatet jam
prandaj per puthje akoma moshe nuk kam

Edhe une te uroj shendet e lumturi
ti ma gezofsh njat vit te ri
se perzotin hallall e ki
me hanger 3 pula e pi 1 kg raki

----------


## korçar

une nje gote raki po e pi 
dhe per ty po ngre nji dolli
Alba-mausi rrofte pergjithjet
me nje kile raki ti don me  m'dek

sa per pulat e ki taman
sepse une jam vegjetarian
sallat e presh kena me ngrane
po goja er mu spo m'man

ti bakllavan mos e haro
po duke ngran mos u nxito
dhe me alkol mos me u ngateru
se ne 2003 te dum prape ketu

----------


## Ryder

Hapnu pak ju qe jeni ne forum
Se kur bi me zhurme un ja baj bum
S'cohet pluhun me ju ba pis
se para se me ra ihere e ujis

Kunder msimeve te partise
qe tha "me fjale pak e me pune shum"
Ne fjalet jena tu i qendise
e punet jane tuj na shku per lum
boshatisa shishen e rakise
e dola taman si pllum
kur e gjun ne cifte ne majte te catise
e bjen zhyt me kry ne bodrum
Sa lek te dojne i kisha dhane zotnise
Qe ma gjen edhe i fjale qe maron me -um

Tash kalunen edhe krishtlindjet
Bana fjale me Santa Klausin
Vitin tjeter ishalla sme ka rrejte
Ne thes tapo ma bjen Alba Mausin

Ishtu pra mor shqiptare
Thuj shyqyr qe sjena ma komunista
Mos shikoni Shkodran e Korcar
Me e dhi krejt me u ba rracista

Mbledhuni ktu pra bejtexhi
Nga Tropoja ne Tepelene
Kush qefli kush hallexhi
Rrespekte atij qe e hapi ket teme!!

----------


## ALBA

Pasha Zotin mor korcar
dhe une nje dolli do e ngre
me qumesht a me raki
vec me te uru vitin e ri

sa per bakllava skam te ngi
per hater haj nje tepsi
mezi po pres vitin e ri
qe ta provoj gjithsesi

sa per sallat e presh
ti ktu mu mke ba me qesh
se shqiptari per vit te ri
e ka traditen mish e raki

raki skrapari e ver kallmeti
peshk e ngjala nga deti
mish te pjekun ne tepsi
kjo esht tradita e vitit ri

dhe une ty te uroj
me traditat e shqiptarit ne goje
gezuar e per shume vjet
viti tjeter me ma shume lezet

----------


## ALBA

AlbRyder mor patriot
une Santa Klausin
e kam shume shok
dhe per fjal qe te ka dhen
mos i beso se ta po te ren
se ai erdhi e me takoj
dhe me tha me sinqeritet
te kam mike e shoqe per jete

----------


## zhezhe

ja dhe une u rexhistrova
forumin shkiptar e provova
duke pare gjithe keto tema
me desh qejfi akoma te tjena

n'poezite e forumit shkiptar
po jan ba te xhith shkrimtar
gocat jane simpatike
shkruajn poezi mjaft ritmike

ndonse cunat s'jan t'keqij
shkruajn bukur poezi
por tashi qe erdha une
konkurenca do ket pun

nuk ma thote syri ndopak
se ndonjani do m'baj marak
se per poezi jam i veti
mua m'quajn zhezhe poeti

----------


## Ryder

Pash zoten na trego 
e mos na len me vujt
per at fotografi na sqaro
a esht e jotja a e tjeterkujt
se kishte dashte pak sakrifice
me na mujt nji prapanice
lol

Alba Maus si lule blinit 
te rrjedhin fjalet si lumi i Drinit
Me Santen mos u fut ne at spirale
se te del firm piramidale  
E me m'ndi mu ruhesh sado pak
Se ska kene gjithmon ai plak
Tash duket si pacifist 
Po dikur ka kene femnist   :shkelje syri:

----------


## korçar

Viti i vjeter pa mbaruar
Korçen time s'kam harruar
2, 3 fjale do ti them "tule"
Lumja ti moj Korça lule

Per nder te Shkodraneve
"Gjuhen" time une ndryshova
per hajer te Korça-fan-ve
"dialektin" tim se mohova

Shkodra jone si floriri
Ere e mire vaj ulliri
Korça ama reze dielli
u ndriçua u zbardh qielli

Alba_Mausi, Ben-Shkodrani
Albryder, Zhezhe katrani
u mblodhen te gjithe bashkuar
mallin Shqiptar per te shuar

Shkodrançe apo Korçarçe
mjafton ti thone Shqiptarçe
per tu shprehur per te kenduar
mes nesh te qeshim pa u lenduar

Pra dhe njere o miq te vyer
ne gjuhe amtare kaq te pelqyer
Gezuar Vitin e Ri e ne çdo takime
mbarefat per te mira e ne gezime

Mos kujtoni se mbaroi
dimri erdhi vjeshta shkoi
u mbushen malet me bore
Shqiperise nga larg ja bej me dore

Se sa vjet syte me jane thare
dheun e lindjes pa pare
do kisha dashur te hip n'avion
Korçen te shoh, se mban kampion

----------


## zhezhe

compjuter bleva
u regjistrova
ne forum erdha
u kritikova

per prapanice
kishte mare malli
i mjeri une
me ket foto djalli

me thone katran
por jam poet 
jam letersian
shkiptar i vertet

saper korcarin
nuk kam care them
i duket vetja
dem baba dem

korcaret n'forum
jane me shumice
prandaj i p'shendes
me ket prapanice

por megjithate
n'prag urimesh jemi
ju uroj SHQIPETAREVE
fat e g'zime t'keni.

----------


## ALBA

Une per vete sjam poete
Po nderhy ne kto muhabete
dhe deshta per me ju thane
nuk ri ne Korce as ne Tirane
Por shkodrane une jam
ti mor zhezho mor azgan
a ban ti per me na than
se nga je ti mar poet
qe ne ket menyre na pershendet
djal i mire dhe me kultur
e ke zor per me u ba burre
vertet burrat me burrni
nuk na flasin kshu si ti
kemi shpres kemi besim
do besh kthes ne ket drejtim
te uroj me perzemersi
gezuar vitin e ri 
me familje dhe shoqeri


Per korcarin ne gjuhe korcare

Okorcar more djalke
kur te vec ti ne shqiperi?
se nenon e ka marr malli
po te pret me pa durim
ka nje muaj qe enderon
duke gatuar me dore
petanik edhe lakror
Dhe cupat te Tepleci te presin
I ka marre shume malli
dhe ti si rabecka fluturon
para nenos shkon i takon :buzeqeshje: ))

Albaryder mor patriot
une santa klausin e kam shok
por kur ka ken ai dikur i ri
 un se ku kam ken as vet se di
kisha deshir me pyet dikan
Santa klausi a ka pas jaranesh
por ai brez nuk asht ma midis nesh :buzeqeshje: )

----------

